# "Stone and Silt" - historical mystery



## KBoards Admin

*Stone and Silt *

_*Top Ten on Hot New YA Literature/Fiction, August 2013 -- Amazon*_

_A ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold.

At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door.

Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death.

Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love. _

From readers and reviewers:

"I appreciated the historical aspect of the novel, taking the reader on a journey to a time of simpler ideas, but not necessarily simpler times. Nikaia, the novel's protagonist, faces the ridicule of actual bullies (not the proclaimed "she said something mean behind my back" gossip bullies of today's times) and has to dig deep to find her strength. She is spunky without being overly crass and makes bold moves that save not only her, but the object of her first real affection, and in the end, a community's heart." - _Literary Musings_

"The main character is very well drawn and I want more books featuring her! I enjoyed the setting of 18th century British Columbia; the details of what life was like in that era really enhanced the storyline." - _ Goodreads_

"'Stone & Silt' reads a lot like a cozy mystery, and the author does a great job in dropping a few hints here and there which builds up for the end as you try to guess 'whodunit'.
"The author presents some great imagery of the Fraser Canyon during the Gold Rush years as Nikaia's family travels to and from Fort Yale to Lytton. We also learn a lot about the First Nations people (or 'Native Indians' as the author refers in the book) and their rich customs.
"'Stone & Silt' is a story for all ages that also leaves behind a great message of the importance and value of family. This story was written from the author's heart, and it shows. " - _Amazon reviewer_

_*Stone and Silt*_ is available now on Amazon in e-book and paperback, as well as from other online outlets.

Amazon.com link: 
http://amazon.com/dp/B00EKNTGSA/?tag=kbpst-20 (Kindle)
http://amazon.com/dp/1940215048/?tag=kbpst-20 (paperback)

Amazon.ca link: 
http://amazon.ca/dp/B00EKNTGSA/?tag=kbca-20 (Kindle)
http://amazon.ca/dp/1940215048/?tag=kbca-20 (paperback)

Amazon.co.uk link: 
http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EKNTGSA/?tag=kb1-21 (Kindle)
http://amazon.co.uk/dp/1940215048/?tag=kb1-21 (paperback)

Barnes & Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1116306511 (paperback or Nook)

Kobo.com:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/stone-and-silt

It's a YA historical mystery, based in 1860s British Columbia. Here's the book cover, and check out the trailer below!


----------



## CraigInOregon

*Original subject: Is this the Harvey we all know and love?
*
Hey, all!

I was Web surfing just now and decided to check out Red Adept Publishing to see what's up over there... (mainly because I may submit something of my own over there one of these days, just to try my luck, so it's nice to know if they're publishing anything similar.)

Anyway, they've signed several new authors of late and I noticed a familiar name and face...

http://redadeptpublishing.com/harvey-chute/

...let me know if I'm wrong, but if this is who I think it is, it seems our fearless leader may be joining our ranks in the Writer's Cafe for more than just fun-and-admin reasons, soon!

If so, wow... Let's congratulate him!


----------



## telracs

um, craig....  harvey's writing days actually pre-date kindle, i think....


----------



## CraigInOregon

scarlet said:


> um, craig.... harvey's writing days actually pre-date kindle, i think....


If this is our Harvey, yeah... in the bio it says he wrote several "...for Dummies" books.

This looks like something else. Fiction, maybe!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes, all of you authors here on the boards have inspired me, and I've been working on a fiction book the past few months. It's a historical mystery... and kind of a lifelong dream to actually finish a novel and see it all the way through publishing!!


----------



## brendajcarlton

Go Harvey!!!


----------



## Monique

Good for you, Harvey! And historical mystery too. Awesome. What era?

How are things going at Red Adept Publishing? It's been over a year now? Gosh, I don't even remember when the shift occurred. I know being a new publisher isn't easy. I'd love to hear an update on things are progressing.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Harvey said:


> Yes, all of you authors here on the boards have inspired me, and I've been working on a fiction book the past few months. It's a historical mystery... and kind of a lifelong dream to actually finish a novel and see it all the way through publishing!!


Hey, I write history mystery, too. What time period?
Mine is the 1806- 1820 time period, but not Jane Austen-y at all. More like National Treasure-y.


----------



## jnfr

Harvey, that's fantastic! Good for you.


----------



## Kay Bratt

_Harvey's been outed!_ 

Congrats, Harvey. And just know we got your back when the release happens. We'll send that baby flying through the ranks with the power of social network.


----------



## Lisa Grace

KayBratt said:


> _Harvey's been outed!_
> 
> Congrats, Harvey. And just know we got your back when the release happens. We'll send that baby flying through the ranks with the power of social network.


You betcha.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Congratulations, Harvey! What a great feeling.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Monique said:


> Good for you, Harvey! And historical mystery too. Awesome. What era?
> 
> How are things going at Red Adept Publishing? It's been over a year now? Gosh, I don't even remember when the shift occurred. I know being a new publisher isn't easy. I'd love to hear an update on things are progressing.


Thank you! It's set in 1860s British Columbia... end of the fur trade, beginning of the gold rush days. I think it'll be categorized as Young Adult. The protagonist is a 16-year-old girl. She and a friend get wrapped up in a murder mystery. It's been really fun to write!


----------



## KBoards Admin

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Hey, I write history mystery, too. What time period?
> Mine is the 1806- 1820 time period, but not Jane Austen-y at all. More like National Treasure-y.


At first I set it in the 1880s, because that's when the railroads pushed through British Columbia, and there is a lot of fascinating history behind that. But in the end I moved it about 20 years early - to 1862, to be precise - because that was the era of Royal Engineers building wagon roads, and I wanted to embed elements of that into the story.


----------



## Monique

Oh, fun! I can't wait to read it.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Very cool, Harvey, sounds fascinating!


----------



## Mathew Reuther

Harvey said:


> Yes, all of you authors here on the boards have inspired me, and I've been working on a fiction book the past few months. It's a historical mystery... and kind of a lifelong dream to actually finish a novel and see it all the way through publishing!!


Awesome news!


----------



## Anne Frasier

very cool!!!


----------



## ToniD

Harvey, that sounds fascinating! I love the Royal Engineers element, and the gold rush timing. And of course, you say 'mystery' and I'm there.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

We're very pleased to have Harvey in our publishing family.  

His book is going into content editing next week. 

We're really looking forward to working on his book with him.


----------



## dalya

Harvey said:


> Thank you! It's set in 1860s British Columbia... end of the fur trade, beginning of the gold rush days. I think it'll be categorized as Young Adult. The protagonist is a 16-year-old girl. She and a friend get wrapped up in a murder mystery. It's been really fun to write!


Awesome! I'm a B.C. gal, too!


----------



## Gennita Low

Harvey said:


> Yes, all of you authors here on the boards have inspired me, and I've been working on a fiction book the past few months. It's a historical mystery... and kind of a lifelong dream to actually finish a novel and see it all the way through publishing!!


Great! I love historical novels. Will be waiting here!


----------



## Guest

Lynn McNamee said:


> We're very pleased to have Harvey in our publishing family.
> 
> His book is going into content editing next week.
> 
> We're really looking forward to working on his book with him.


You've got quite the list growing there, lady.


----------



## AshMP

I'll totally grab this book, B.C is one of my favorite places in the whole world (Victoria is my shopping mecca!)


----------



## KBoards Admin

Monique said:


> Oh, fun! I can't wait to read it.





RuthNestvold said:


> Very cool, Harvey, sounds fascinating!





Mathew Reuther said:


> Awesome news!





Anne Frasier said:


> very cool!!!





ToniD said:


> Harvey, that sounds fascinating! I love the Royal Engineers element, and the gold rush timing. And of course, you say 'mystery' and I'm there.


Thank you so much! I am greatly pleased to be in the company of these fine authors - and hope my work won't suffer from comparison! I've really enjoyed a lot of your novels.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

It's finally happened! Writers' Cafe has mutated and weaponized! Not Quite Kindle, save yourselves! FACEMASKS EVERYONE OR THIS MIGHT HAPPEN TO YOU EXCEPT WITH MORE KDP CHECKING:


----------



## 56139

Go Harvey!  I can't wait to read it!


----------



## Hugh Howey

Harvey said:


> Yes, all of you authors here on the boards have inspired me, and I've been working on a fiction book the past few months. It's a historical mystery... and kind of a lifelong dream to actually finish a novel and see it all the way through publishing!!


I WANT TO SEE COVER ART IN YOUR SIG. PRONTO!!!

Dude. Mega-congrats. You need to keep us posted on when that thing releases. I'm submitting that we have the most massive indie book launch campaign in Kindle Boards history. Everyone here buys a copy, Tweets and blogs, shoots that puppy into the top 100.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dalya said:


> Awesome! I'm a B.C. gal, too!


Nice! I grew up in the Fraser Canyon - a little town called Lytton. Went to school in Vancouver at UBC and SFU. B.C. is a great place! My parents and brothers and sisters are all up there so I cross the border a lot to see them.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Monique said:


> How are things going at Red Adept Publishing? It's been over a year now? Gosh, I don't even remember when the shift occurred. I know being a new publisher isn't easy. I'd love to hear an update on things are progressing.


Monique,

We opened our publishing arm last March. 

Things are going great. Book #6, Hope for the Wicked, by Edward Lorn, came out in January, and Books #7 & #8 will be out in February.

We have picked up quite a few books that aren't listed on the site yet. We get a lot of submissions, too, so the acquisitions editors aren't twiddling their thumbs.

Our editing side for indies is still going strong. I recently hired another editor and two new proofreaders.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

T.L. Haddix said:


> Congrats, Harvey. You're in good hands with Lynn.


He's actually in Michelle's hands at this point. 

So he's in excellent content editing hands.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Good luck with it Harvey!  I hope it does well for all concerned!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hugh Howey said:


> I WANT TO SEE COVER ART IN YOUR SIG. PRONTO!!!
> 
> Dude. Mega-congrats. You need to keep us posted on when that thing releases. I'm submitting that we have the most massive indie book launch campaign in Kindle Boards history. Everyone here buys a copy, Tweets and blogs, shoots that puppy into the top 100.


Subject, of course, to our rules for self-promotion here. 

Betsy


----------



## 60169

If there's anything to this Karma concept, that book should be in front of several million eyeballs on launch week.


----------



## 39179

Congratulations, Harvey! It's bound to be a huge success - and we'll all be be doing our bit to ensure it is!


----------



## MichelleR

It wasn't easy to land Harvey. He only likes the orange M&Ms in his writing room, and -- of course -- Perrier. If one of the "wrong" M&Ms slip through, the feng shui is disturbed, the work day is shot. The same is true if the harpist we've hired makes a mistake. He only writes on days that his numerologist and astrologist agree are optimal, and if his pet monkey, Bibbles, has made it home safely from Ikea. 

But ... worth it!


----------



## Cindy416

Congratulations on your upcoming book, Harvey. I can assure you that I will be reading it. As others have said, your book should do extremely well with so many KB peeps supporting you. It's about time we have a way to show you our appreciation for all you've done for us. Can't wait toread your book!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Congratulations, Harvey! What a great feeling.





JanneCO said:


> Go Harvey! I can't wait to read it!





Hugh Howey said:


> I WANT TO SEE COVER ART IN YOUR SIG. PRONTO!!!
> 
> Dude. Mega-congrats. You need to keep us posted on when that thing releases. I'm submitting that we have the most massive indie book launch campaign in Kindle Boards history. Everyone here buys a copy, Tweets and blogs, shoots that puppy into the top 100.


I like the way you think, sir!  I really feel encouraged by all your kind comments - thank you so much. I'm excited to get the story out there, and I really appreciate the welcome that you're giving me as a new author.


----------



## unkownwriter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Subject, of course, to our rules for self-promotion here.
> 
> Betsy


Snort!

Welcome to the exciting world of fiction writing, Harvey. The premise sounds very interesting! Good luck with the sales and all that as well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Good for you   Good luck with the book - you should know all the ins and outs of publishing by now


----------



## KBoards Admin

MichelleR said:


> It wasn't easy to land Harvey. He only likes the orange M&Ms in his writing room, and -- of course -- Perrier. If one of the "wrong" M&Ms slip through, the feng shui is disturbed, the work day is shot. The same is true if the harpist we've hired makes a mistake. He only writes on days that his numerologist and astrologist agree are optimal, and if his pet monkey, Bibbles, has made it home safely from Ikea.
> 
> But ... worth it!


Those daily temper tantrums are exhausting! Thanks for taking good care of me.


----------



## telracs

Harvey said:


> Those daily temper tantrums are exhausting! Thanks for taking good care of me.


*passes harvey some godiva brownies*


----------



## Caddy

Cool, Harvey! Way to go.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

Your premise has definitely hooked me. I love YA and I love historical fiction, so a combination of the two is like gold for me. Best of luck with the writing process and I'm looking forward to it being published!


----------



## RM Prioleau

Harvey said:


> Thank you so much! I am greatly pleased to be in the company of these fine authors - and hope my work won't suffer from comparison! I've really enjoyed a lot of your novels.


I totally want to buy your book when it comes out DDDDDDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GO HARVEY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

T.L. Haddix said:


> Given everything Harvey has done for us all, with allowing us to take over his "living room" so to speak? I think that is the least we could do. And it would be interesting to see just what a book could do with the full force of KB behind it. Shoot, even just the Writer's Cafe.
> 
> Congrats, Harvey. You're in good hands with Lynn.


Thank you, T.L.! It is a relief to know the book will go through the scrutiny and edits of Lynn's group. I think I'd be forever hesitating with my finger over the "publish" button without that!



Zelah Meyer said:


> Good luck with it Harvey! I hope it does well for all concerned!


Thank you, Zelah!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Subject, of course, to our rules for self-promotion here.
> 
> Betsy


Aw, nuts! There goes my marketing plan! 



Shawn Inmon said:


> If there's anything to this Karma concept, that book should be in front of several million eyeballs on launch week.


You are kind, Shawn - thank you!



Andrew Biss said:


> Congratulations, Harvey! It's bound to be a huge success - and we'll all be be doing our bit to ensure it is!


Thank you, Andrew!



Cindy416 said:


> Congratulations on your upcoming book, Harvey. I can assure you that I will be reading it. As others have said, your book should do extremely well with so many KB peeps supporting you. It's about time we have a way to show you our appreciation for all you've done for us. Can't wait to read your book!


Thank you so much!



Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Welcome to the exciting world of fiction writing, Harvey. The premise sounds very interesting! Good luck with the sales and all that as well.


Thank you! In one sense I feel there are so many great books out there about gold rush times, in California at least, that I hesitated to add mine to that well-written set of books. But I hope the YA / mystery element to it gives it a place in there.



scarlet said:


> *passes harvey some godiva brownies*


Mmmm!



Caddy said:


> Cool, Harvey! Way to go.


Thank you, Caddy!



Nicole Ciacchella said:


> Your premise has definitely hooked me. I love YA and I love historical fiction, so a combination of the two is like gold for me. Best of luck with the writing process and I'm looking forward to it being published!


Thanks, Nicole!



RM Prioleau said:


> I totally want to buy your book when it comes out DDDDDDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> GO HARVEY!!!!!!!!!


 Thank you, RM. And thanks to everybody here - you have made my day with your encouraging comments.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

This is so cool. Good luck, Harvey!


----------



## Victorine

Wow, add me to the list of people who want a copy when it comes out. Sounds like a great read!

Way to go, Harvey!


----------



## DRMarvello

I'm a North Idaho guy (my fantasy is set in the Selkirk Mountains and the Purcell Trench) and I've made many trips into B.C. I wish you luck, and I look forward to the release!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

After spending time in the WC (Writers' Café) for a few years now, you still want to be a writer?
I salute your sheer bravery, sir.  

Good luck, Harvey.


----------



## Mainak Dhar

Harvey,

Many congratulations.....I like to believe good things happen to good people, and with all you've done to give indie authors their own home on the Net where so many of us have benefitted in so many ways, your book should be a smashing success. 

Cheers


----------



## KBoards Admin

I appreciate your supportive (and humorous) comments about my novel-writing effort! It's great to hear from those who have "been there."

Right now my book has been through several beta readers and is now in content edit. I just had my first substantial conversation with the content editor - and I am really thrilled with the detail of it and the abundance of solid ideas on how to improve my book. (Thanks, Michelle!) 

I think what I have in place now is a decent read, but after I address the ideas, suggestions, and corrections it will be a book I can be really proud of. The whole process has made me a believer in the value on an objective content edit.


----------



## vrabinec

Buena suerte, amigo.


----------



## A.A

Yay, a YA history mystery!  Hidden talents!


----------



## KBoards Admin

vrabinec said:


> Buena suerte, amigo.


Gracias!



Anya said:


> Yay, a YA history mystery!  Hidden talents!


Thanks, Anya! The "talent" part remains to be seen... but I'm hoping it passes muster.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

And then maybe can you give us "Historical Novel-Writing for Dummies"?


----------



## KBoards Admin

H. S. St. Ours said:


> And then maybe can you give us "Historical Novel-Writing for Dummies"?


Now that's an angle I hadn't thought of!


----------



## Bruce Rousseau

H. S. St. Ours said:


> And then maybe can you give us "Historical Novel-Writing for Dummies"?


Or even just "Novel-Writing for Dummies"
Or "Author Management for Dummies"
... so many good choices for Harvey's next book.


----------



## EC Sheedy

Harvey said:


> Thank you! It's set in 1860s British Columbia... end of the fur trade, beginning of the gold rush days. I think it'll be categorized as Young Adult. The protagonist is a 16-year-old girl. She and a friend get wrapped up in a murder mystery. It's been really fun to write!


This is cool! I just finished some story editing for a book set in BC during the same period--published by a regional publisher here.

I'll really look forward to reading yours! That was a wild and crazy time in BC history...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Bruce Rousseau said:


> Or even just "Novel-Writing for Dummies"
> Or "Author Management for Dummies"
> ... so many good choices for Harvey's next book.


I like "Author Management for Dummies"... because only a dummy would take that on!


----------



## KBoards Admin

EC Sheedy said:


> This is cool! I just finished some story editing for a book set in BC during the same period--published by a regional publisher here.
> 
> I'll really look forward to reading yours! That was a wild and crazy time in BC history...


Oh, that is interesting to me. In working on the book, I read quite a few fascinating books written about that time, and really drew on some great resources from UBC and SFU. Also the local museums in the Fraser Canyon, which are treasure troves of historical detail. I grew up in Lytton, BC, in the Fraser Canyon, so this book is a bit of an homage from me to a place I'm very fond of.


----------



## CJArcher

I love YA historical mystery! Can't wait to read it.


----------



## MichelleR

Harvey,

It's easy to come up with helpful ideas and suggestions when the book is pretty darn good in the first place.


----------



## KBoards Admin

The book is getting closer to reality. And, it has a title: "Stone and Silt." Here's the announcement:

http://redadeptpublishing.com/stone-and-silt-by-harvey-chute/


----------



## Amanda Brice

Ooh, congrats! Good luck!


----------



## ruecole

Sounds fabulous! And set here in BC? You betcha I'll be buying it! 

Rue


----------



## ToniD

Love that title!


----------



## Darren Wearmouth

What a brilliant and historic surname you have!


----------



## KBoards Admin

DAWearmouth said:


> What a brilliant and historic surname you have!


I didn't know that I did! The name does go back many generations, to England and possibly Denmark (or France, depending on the genealogist).

I know there is a "Chute Lake" in England, that I probably have some rights to. I'm sure it's just a paperwork delay of some kind.


----------



## Anne Frasier

ooh, sounds good!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Anne Frasier said:


> ooh, sounds good!


Anne, this is the official beginning of my own thirty-years of toiling in obscurity.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth

Harvey said:


> I didn't know that I did! The name does go back many generations, to England and possibly Denmark (or France, depending on the genealogist).
> 
> I know there is a "Chute Lake" in England, that I probably have some rights to. I'm sure it's just a paperwork delay of some kind.


  That's the Royal Mail for you!

The name pops up all over the place in English history, a post Civil War politican, high ranking Victorian General and a Tudor pamphleteer. Also there is a village named Chute in Wiltshire, it wasn't far from the barracks I was stationed at and had a lovely pub. 

Good luck with your book.


----------



## Anne Frasier

Harvey said:


> Anne, this is the official beginning of my own thirty-years of toiling in obscurity.


heh!


----------



## KBoards Admin

DAWearmouth said:


> That's the Royal Mail for you!
> 
> The name pops up all over the place in English history, a post Civil War politican, high ranking Victorian General and a Tudor pamphleteer. Also there is a village named Chute in Wiltshire, it wasn't far from the barracks I was stationed at and had a lovely pub.
> 
> Good luck with your book.


I've learned something today - thank you! (Was the pub the Cross Keys Inn, by any chance?)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chute,_Wiltshire


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Harvey!  How exciting!  Next we want the cover reveal!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo, Harvey! How exciting! Next we want the cover reveal!
> 
> Betsy


I'm very excited for the cover reveal, too - - can't wait to see what Streetlight Graphics comes up with!


----------



## momilp

Congrats, Harvey! Love the title! When is the cover reveal?


----------



## KBoards Admin

momilp said:


> Congrats, Harvey! Love the title! When is the cover reveal?


Thank you! I'm so pleased to (soon) be joining the ranks of you published authors of fiction. The cover will be a few weeks out, I think. Streetlight does some nice work and I'm curious what they'll do with some of the concepts tossed out there by me and the editors.


----------



## Monique

So excited for you, Harvey! Can't wait.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you, Monique!


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## KBoards Admin

Estelle Ryan said:


> This is so exciting!! From the description, it looks interesting enough for me to be one of your first fans!


I would be honored, Estelle!


----------



## Darren Wearmouth

Harvey said:


> I've learned something today - thank you! (Was the pub the Cross Keys Inn, by any chance?)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chute,_Wiltshire


It must have been as there was only one!


----------



## Dee Ernst

Harvey, this is great!  I'm doubly impressed because, after reading all our bullcrap for so long, you STILL went ahead and did this! Brave man.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Taking some of your good advice - thank you! - and started an author blog. I view it as kind of a poor man's "special features DVD" for the book.

http://harveychute.blogspot.com


----------



## Chad Winters

I'm buying on launch day...just let us know when!


----------



## KBoards Admin

momilp said:


> Congrats, Harvey! Love the title! When is the cover reveal?


Today!  Here it is. I'm very happy with it!

http://harveychute.blogspot.com/2013/05/stone-and-silt-cover-reveal.html


----------



## JeanneM

What a great cover!  I'm looking forward to your book coming out.  Looks like a great read.


----------



## Sapphire

Today is cover reveal, so......when is publication date?


----------



## KBoards Admin

JeanneM said:


> What a great cover! I'm looking forward to your book coming out. Looks like a great read.


Thank you, Jeanne!



Sapphire said:


> Today is cover reveal, so......when is publication date?


Right now it's "Fall 2013"... and I hope I can be more specific with the date soon. It's through content edit, which was an amazing experience for me, and is now undergoing line edit. Then it goes through several proof-reading runs, then final formatting, and I think publishing will follow shortly thereafter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey, that's a great cover.  Did Streetlight Graphics do that for you?

Betsy


----------



## A.A

I love the cover, Harvey!! And i think you're going to have the biggest promotion army behind you ever


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harvey, that's a great cover. Did Streetlight Graphics do that for you?
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy! Yes, Red Adept Publishing contracts that out with Streetlight Graphics.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I didn't notice the owl until I looked at it larger!  Very cool....

Betsy


----------



## RM Prioleau

Soooo awesome, Harvey!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Anya said:


> I love the cover, Harvey!! And i think you're going to have the biggest promotion army behind you ever


Thank you, Anya! I'm very pleased to be joining the author community in the WC and am thankful for the support!

It will be interesting how the book does... it may not be in one of the more popular genres these days, but it's a simple story about a family in peril, and I hope it finds a small audience in YA and with those who like cozy mysteries. We shall see!


----------



## KBoards Admin

RM Prioleau said:


> Soooo awesome, Harvey!!!


Thank you!


----------



## EC Sheedy

Harvey said:


> Today!  Here it is. I'm very happy with it!
> 
> http://harveychute.blogspot.com/2013/05/stone-and-silt-cover-reveal.html


You should be happy. That's a great cover--love the owl! (It's reminiscent of BC First Nation artist, Roy Vickers work--which is spectacular http://www.royhenryvickers.com/ Always some image in the background)


----------



## KBoards Admin

EC Sheedy said:


> You should be happy. That's a great cover--love the owl! (It's reminiscent of BC First Nation artist, Roy Vickers work--which is spectacular http://www.royhenryvickers.com/ Always some image in the background)


I hadn't heard of Roy Vickers. But I doubly appreciate that because the heroine of the story is the teenage daughter of a BC First Nation mother. Thank you for that link!


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## KBoards Admin

Estelle Ryan said:


> Gorgeous cover! Another step closer. Congrats, Harvey!


Thank you, Estelle! I'm very pleased with it. I plan to follow the example set by you and others by having the cover for subsequent books be similar, in terms of font and placement of title/author.


----------



## Ben Mathew

Looks great!


----------



## melissafmiller

Great cover!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ben Mathew said:


> Looks great!





melissafmiller said:


> Great cover!


Thank you so much! It certainly does make the book seem "real" now that it has a cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> I plan to follow the example set by you and others by having the cover for subsequent books be similar, in terms of font and placement of title/author.


So, when's the next one coming out? 

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, when's the next one coming out?
> 
> Betsy


and when do i get to beta read it?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, when's the next one coming out?
> 
> Betsy


Well, we'll see how the first one does! No ETA yet, but I'm starting on some storyboarding. At first I wasn't sure if I wanted to a follow-up, but now I'm getting intrigued about taking things further with Nikaia some of the same characters from the first book. Thank you for asking!



telracs said:


> and when do i get to beta read it?


You are a glutton for punishment - but I'd be happy to have you be a beta reader for it!


----------



## telracs

Harvey said:


> Well, we'll see how the first one does! No ETA yet, but I'm starting on some storyboarding. At first I wasn't sure if I wanted to a follow-up, but now I'm getting intrigued about taking things further with Nikaia some of the same characters from the first book. Thank you for asking!
> 
> You are a glutton for punishment - but I'd be happy to have you be a beta reader for it!


no. i'm a glutton for chocolate. glad you're considering a second.


----------



## MichelleR

Harvey said:


> You are a glutton for punishment...


As am I.  (Punishment, riiiiight.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> Well, we'll see how the first one does! No ETA yet, but I'm starting on some storyboarding. At first I wasn't sure if I wanted to a follow-up, but now I'm getting intrigued about taking things further with Nikaia some of the same characters from the first book. Thank you for asking!












"Please, sir.....I want some more."


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hello, all,

I know some of you have put together superb video trailers for your books... they're fun to see. I now have a short video trailer for Stone and Silt. You can view it here:

http://harveychute.blogspot.com/2013/05/stone-and-silt-video-trailer.html

The pieces are coming together... on track for August release.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sadness....nothing on my iPad.  Switching to a different device....



EDIT:  Aargh...plug-in not supported on my Fire.   Switching to a different device....

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sadness....nothing on my iPad. Switching to a different device....
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Aargh...plug-in not supported on my Fire.  Switching to a different device....
> 
> Betsy


Ah, the ol' "won't play flash video" problem...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Two down, one to go, Harvey.  I'm pulling out the netbook...    

Betsy


----------



## Monique

It sounds very exciting, Harvey. Can't wait.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I like it!

I am surprised the iPad wouldn't play it, I look at 



videos all the time on my iPad...

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks!

It might be a case of Google's Blogspot not playing well with Apple.

If it's easier, here's a direct embed.


----------



## 56139

Lookin' good, Harvey!  I can't wait to read it!


----------



## Anne Frasier

nice!!!  i do love that cover!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you very much!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ordered a counter-card for book readings from uprinting.com. They turned out pretty good! They're on 1/4-inch foamboard and cost was about $20.


----------



## Cindy416

Harvey said:


> Ordered a counter-card for book readings from uprinting.com. They turned out pretty good! They're on 1/4-inch foamboard and cost was about $20.


Very nice, Harvey!


----------



## RM Prioleau

I love that counter sign!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## D/W

The counter-card looks FANTASTIC, Harvey!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## KBoards Admin

My novel arrived in paperback today. It's a proof... the real thing doesn't publish until August 19th.

I'm miles away, in Seattle, so my oldest daughter Skyped me as she did the unboxing for me.

I'm thrilled. It feels like a longheld wish is coming to reality.


----------



## Monique

Congratulations! It's so exciting, isn't it? Also, yay for the magic of Skype.


----------



## ireadbooks

*fist bump* Way to go, Harvey. It looks great.

Don't you just love technology?


----------



## melissafmiller

that's very cool!


----------



## Teri Hall

Congrats! And, beautiful family!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

I wonder if everyone in the writers cafe bought your book the day it came out, could we make you an instant bestseller?


----------



## L M May

Such a great feeling when you can hold the actual book in your hands, and go 'I did that'. I experienced that a few months ago. Best feeling ever. Congratulations.


----------



## Dee Ernst

Hooray for you.  It's such a great feeling.


----------



## Wansit

Aww that's lovely Harvey. I had the same experience w/ my first unboxing (my bff sent pictures and I was so excited)


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Congratulations, Harvey. I *love* the cover. And welcome to the fold. 

P.S. Just wait till you get to smell it and run your fingers over the edges of the pages...


----------



## D/W

The paperback looks _great_, Harvey! I hope you will be able to hold it in your hands soon.


----------



## Zoe York

That's awesome!!! Thanks for sharing. And congratulations!


----------



## AndreSanThomas

Woo hoo!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! It's fun to be on the author side of the table.


----------



## telracs

yippee!


----------



## ER Pierce

Congrats!!


----------



## Lanie Jordan

Congrats, Harvey! Hope you get to hold a copy in your own hands soon.


----------



## Caddy

Fabulous! Congratz. Wait 'til you hold it. No feeling in the world like holding your first book.


----------



## hyh

Congratulations!   Her enthusiasm in the screenshots is just so lovely to see!!!


----------



## Mandy

Will it be available in ebook soon?


----------



## Joe_Nobody

I put that feeling of holding a book... a book I wrote, as one of the best experiences for any writer.

Enjoy, and may you have to inscribe a million of them!


----------



## Kelsye

What is most wonderful is that your daughter looks to be so proud of it as well. Congratulations!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mandy said:


> Will it be available in ebook soon?


Yes - August 19th!


----------



## Guest

Congratulations! Great cover, by the way...


----------



## rchapman1

Congratulations, Harvey!  Oh what a feeling!  It makes all those weeks of lonely writing worthwhile!  Hope you have lots of sales.


----------



## Gennita Low

YAY, HARVEY!

And now, the feeling begins .


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats and good luck for the book, Harvey.


----------



## Cindy416

Congratulations, Harvey! The cover looks great, and I look forward to reading your book. (My birthday is August 19. Maybe I'll buy it for myself.  ) I hope your book is a huge success.


----------



## PhoenixS

***********


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## 56139

Great day for you, Harvey!  Congratulations!


----------



## Lisa Grace

Congratulations, Harvey   Enjoy your new baby. 

P. S. No diapers!!! Yay!


----------



## EC Sheedy

Congratulations, Harvey. What a great experience! 

Now the question is, if we all download on August 19, will we bring Amazon servers to a screeching halt?    It sure will be fun to try...


----------



## ToniD

Awesome Harvey! That first book feeling can't be beat.  

Love the title!


----------



## David Wisehart

Congrats, Harvey! Looking good.

David


----------



## Kitty French

Looks fab, congrats! Your daughter looks very proud.


----------



## Susan Alison

Woohoo!!! How totally fab!!! And your daughter looks so chuffed, too - even fabber!


----------



## swolf

Very nice!  Congratulations and good luck!

Your daughter has your smile.


----------



## KerryT2012

While down a big congrats


----------



## KevinH

Congrats! It's an awesome feeling, I know!


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Don't you just love Skype – book looks nice too.  

Congrats, your new book looks excellent!


----------



## Colin Taber

The book looks great! I hope the launch goes very well for you!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Congratulations Harvey!  Good luck with it when it launches!


----------



## scottmarlowe

Congrats and good luck! It's an awesome feeling having the real deal in your hands.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Marking the date for the ebook!

Now, remember to set up a thread in the Book Bazaar and no bumping more than every seven days unless you're replying to someone and don't forget to bookmark the thread and watch out for Betsy and Ann. They're awfully sweet most times, but you'd better toe the line. You don't want to find out what happens if you don't. <shudder>


----------



## 54706

Congrats!


----------



## RM Prioleau

Congratulations, Harvey!!!
I want to buy your book! Is it available for preorder yet? Will you be able to sign it?

I think everyone on KBoards should 'pay it forward' and buy your book. You will totally be an instant bestseller!  And it will be well-deserved for all the awesome hard work you have done to start and maintain a great community like Kboards.


----------



## Sapphire

And it all begins....


----------



## theaatkinson

WOOT! make sure you start an author thread so we can get the link!


----------



## thesmallprint

Congratulations Harvey. Priceless to see the look of excitement and pride in your daughter's eyes. In that last pic, I can see the wondrous child in her.

Good luck with it

Joe


----------



## Zenferno

Congrat Harvey, very cool  .  Great pics and I love the cover.  Good luck with the launch.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth

Congratulations Mr. Chute, I hope it goes well.


----------



## 25803

How very cool, Harvey! Congratulations on achieving a long-held dream!


----------



## TWErvin2

Cool, very cool. Hope many readers discover and enjoy it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Awesome Harvey! Enjoy the experience


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you so much! Your support is really encouraging. 

And thanks for the reminder about the Book Bazaar thread. I've added a link to it in my sig. And will be careful to stay within the forum rules, natch! I've already received my welcome message from Ann.


----------



## Cheryl Douglas

That's awesome! Congratulations, Harvey.


----------



## gonedark

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## John Hamilton

Nice, Harvey, very cool, and great-looking cover!


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings

Congrats!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

So much to be proud of!

Congratulations!


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

Congrats!


----------



## Dan Fiorella

almost like being there.  Good luck!


----------



## O_o

Congratulations and good luck with it!  

I had this a couple of months ago and it was a great experience!


----------



## Janet Michelson

Beautiful book and lovely daughter. Congratulations on both accomplishments!


----------



## KaryE

Congrats, Harvey!


----------



## Gina Black

Congrats, Harvey! May your sales soar like the eagle...


----------



## Kay Bratt

Congrats Harvey!

The beauty of your cover is only surpassed by that of your daughter. I'm excited for your book to release and can't wait to get my copy!


----------



## K.R. Harris

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Michael Sanrosia

That is really awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> Thank you so much! Your support is really encouraging.
> 
> And thanks for the reminder about the Book Bazaar thread. I've added a link to it in my sig. And will be careful to stay within the forum rules, natch! I've already received my welcome message from Ann.


Asmany Times as I've gotten that welcome letter from Ann, it always gives me alittle pangof accomplishment.


----------



## wildwitchof

Congratulations, Harvey!


----------



## Ben Mathew

Looks great. And your daughter seems really excited for you!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you all! Celeste made for a pretty good model for the book unboxing, and I appreciated her enthusiasm.  Can't wait to get home and see it in real life.


----------



## KBoards Admin

My extended family is on a bi-annual get-together on Vancouver Island, which I had to miss this time because of some Dr appointments.

But I had my daughters bring the one-and-only print copy thus far of my book, along with a few bookmarks. They just texted me this pic, which I love. Nice to know my book will have a more-or-less guaranteed readership of 20 family members when it comes out on Monday!


----------



## JeanneM

What a great feeling coming from that pic.  Your family all look so happy and proud of you.


----------



## 48306

Congrats and good luck with the upcoming release, Harvey!


----------



## Darren Wearmouth

I hope it's nothing serious Mr. Chute. Great snap.


----------



## Jeff

You've got more built-in fans than you may think. It's gonna be great!

Edited to add. Can't see the book. Do I need to teach you how to link to a bigger picture in BBS code?


----------



## 31842

Aw!  THE BEST!!!


----------



## crebel

Harvey, I think your built-in book fan base may be a little larger than 20 family members...


----------



## Harry Manners

It's great to see that kind of support. You lucky swine!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Lucky indeed. Thank you!



Jeff said:


> You've got more built-in fans than you may think. It's gonna be great!
> 
> Edited to add. Can't see the book. Do I need to teach you how to link to a bigger picture in BBS code?


 Well, I didn't want to be *too* showy about it!


----------



## Jeff

Harvey said:


> Well, I didn't want to be *too* showy about it!


Aww, come on, be showy. Your extended-extended family wants to see.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jeff said:


> Aww, come on, be showy. Your extended-extended family wants to see.


You are kind to ask - - and I am happy to oblige!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just a reminder that self promotion is allowed only in the Book Bazaar.


Betsy
KB Moderator

(It looks great, Harvey--I'm going to send you a paper copy when I get it, so I can get it autographed!)


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just a reminder that self promotion is allowed only in the Book Bazaar.


Meany!


----------



## Alan Petersen

And your KBoards online family AKA built-in fans too.  We'll try to get your #1.  

Great fam pic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Meany!


I haven't banned anyone today. *prepares banstick.*

Oh, wait, I did ban someone today. You're safe.


Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (It looks great, Harvey--I'm going to send you a paper copy when I get it, so I can get it autographed!)


wait, he's making the mods BUY it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did I say he was making me buy it? *checks*  I don't think I said that!  

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

telracs said:


> wait, he's making the mods BUY it?


Change your name to Ingenue. That was a less than subtle hint that Betsy wants an autographed copy of Harvey's book.


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I haven't banned anyone today. *prepares banstick.*
> 
> Oh, wait, I did ban someone today. You're safe.
> 
> 
> Betsy


I love the smell of napalm in the morning.


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did I say he was making me buy it? *checks* I don't think I said that!
> 
> Betsy


what, you're planning to steal a paper copy? i figure if harvey is the one sending you a copy, it'll already be autographed and you won't have to send it to him. if you're sending him a copy to autograph, then you must be getting it somewhere else, either buying it or stealing it.....



Jeff said:


> Change your name to Ingenue. That was a less than subtle hint that Betsy wants an autographed copy of Harvey's book.


and unfortunately, i passed "ingenue" YEARS ago. or maybe not....


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Harvey, I'm so sorry you had to miss that gathering, but it's great that you have such wonderful family to support you. 

Be sure to add your new RAP family to that number.  

My prediction: 

By the next reunion, you'll have beaten the cancer, published your second and third books (at least), and be working on the fourth.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Lynn McNamee said:


> Harvey, I'm so sorry you had to miss that gathering, but it's great that you have such wonderful family to support you.
> 
> Be sure to add your new RAP family to that number.
> 
> My prediction:
> 
> By the next reunion, you'll have beaten the cancer, published your second and third books (at least), and be working on the fourth.


Thanks Lynn! Those all sound like very good goals!!


----------



## edwardlorn

I'm looking forward to getting my hands on the book tomorrow, Harvey. Sorry you couldn't go to your reunion. 

E.


----------



## Monique

Lynn McNamee said:


> Harvey, I'm so sorry you had to miss that gathering, but it's great that you have such wonderful family to support you.
> 
> Be sure to add your new RAP family to that number.
> 
> My prediction:
> 
> By the next reunion, you'll have beaten the cancer, published your second and third books (at least), and be working on the fourth.


This. This. And this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs said:


> what, you're planning to steal a paper copy? i figure if harvey is the one sending you a copy, it'll already be autographed and you won't have to send it to him. if you're sending him a copy to autograph, then you must be getting it somewhere else, either buying it or stealing it.....
> 
> and unfortunately, i passed "ingenue" YEARS ago. or maybe not....


I didn't say I wasn't going to buy it. Nor did I say that Harvey was making me buy it. Just said that I'm going to ask him to autograph my copy. Y'all have way too much time on your hands.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I didn't say I wasn't going to buy it. Nor did I say that Harvey was making me buy it. Just said that I'm going to ask him to autograph my copy. Y'all have way too much time on your hands.
> 
> Betsy


i'm on vacation... i got nothing but time.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you all for the kind comments. Someone had predicted earlier that the day before the launch would seem like a long day of anticipation... and she was right! Is it midnight yet?


----------



## telracs

Harvey said:


> Thank you all for the kind comments. Someone had predicted earlier that the day before the launch would seem like a long day of anticipation... and she was right! Is it midnight yet?


somewhere in the world it is past midnight...


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Looks FABULOUS, HARVEY! I wish you a billion book sales now!


----------



## Annalog

Woke up and could  not sleep so I reached for my Fire. Searched, sampled, and purchased. By 3 AM I reached chapter 4 and went looking for this thread. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Jeff

Got my copy. Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #255,980 Paid in Kindle Store.


----------



## crebel

This must be the reason I was awake so early this morning, I purchased and download Stone and Silt a little after 5 a.m.  Congratulations, Harvey.  I can't wait to get started reading.


----------



## RM Prioleau

Bought it as soon as the clock hit midnight. Already reading it and loving it!! You are a natural writer, Harvey! I wish you many sales! =^_^=


----------



## Jeff

Hey. You mods are making me dizzy. I left the above thread and went to Harvey's Book Bazaar thread and here I am where I started.

_Stone and Silt _is moving up in the best seller ranks pretty fast.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it and tweeted!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jeff said:


> Hey. You mods are making me dizzy. I left the above thread and went to Harvey's Book Bazaar thread and here I am where I started.
> 
> _Stone and Silt _is moving up in the best seller ranks pretty fast.


yeah. . . this was. . . always. . . the book bazaar thread.  It never was moved, though it was accidentally welcomed twice -- but we fixed that. 

He did have a completely separate thread in the Cafe when he was still working on it. . . . . .


----------



## Jeff

I know. I was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## KBoards Admin

This morning, a long-held dream of mine is being fulfilled. My first novel, a historical mystery, just went live on Amazon.

Whether the book finds a readership or not, I feel blessed by the community here for your encouragement. Thank you for inspiring me to see this labor of love through to completion. KB is a special kind of place, and you all make it so. 

Harvey


----------



## Ashy

Congrats, Harvey!!


----------



## K.R. Harris

Congrats! Hope it sells a ton!


----------



## 31842

Congratulations, Harvey!  It is the greatest feeling in the world.  Grabbed myself a copy and can hardly wait to start reading it!


----------



## RM Prioleau

Congratulations, Harvey! 

All of your hard work creating this awesome community for readers and writers is well deserved. Supporting you in your endeavors is our way of giving back to you and saying "Thank you" for giving all of us this opportunity to be able to achieve our dreams. So many best-selling authors have started here on Kboards. And it would not have happened without you! So thank you again, Harvey, and stay awesome! =^__^=


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## Ben Mathew

Congratulations, Harvey. Wish you many, many readers.


----------



## Gennita Low

Congrats, Harvey!

Sounds like something up my alley !


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Congrats and best of luck.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Congrats!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Annalog said:


> Woke up and could not sleep so I reached for my Fire. Searched, sampled, and purchased. By 3 AM I reached chapter 4 and went looking for this thread.
> 
> Congratulations!


Thank you so much! That makes my day.


----------



## Janet Michelson

It looks fascinating! Congrats and best of luck!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jeff said:


> Got my copy. Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #255,980 Paid in Kindle Store.


Thank you, Jeff! Yay, I'm in the top quarter-million list (almost)!


----------



## ER Pierce

Congrats!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Congratulations. 

Savor the moment.


----------



## Jeff

Harvey said:


> Thank you, Jeff! Yay, I'm in the top quarter-million list (almost)!


...of 11,273,755.

And, that was a long time ago.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #103,586 Paid in Kindle Store.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> ...of 11,273,755.
> 
> And, that was a long time ago.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #103,586 Paid in Kindle Store.


Woohoo, look who's movin' and shakin'!

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

Megan and I just bought your book, Harvey! Can't wait to read it. In fact, it's the next book in line after I finish the one I'm reading now.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Congratulations, Harvey. Will it become a series or stand alone?


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln

Congratulations, Harvey!  Hope you sell a ton!


----------



## JenniferHarlow




----------



## Kay Bratt

Congrats, Harvey. I know this is going to be a success. Can feel it in my gut.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Congratulations and good luck with it, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you so much for the kind comments!



AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Congratulations, Harvey. Will it become a series or stand alone?


Workin' on Book 2 as we speak! I'm envisioning a 3-book series centering on Nikaia and Klima.


----------



## Victorine

Congratulations, Harvey! Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> Thank you so much for the kind comments!
> 
> Workin' on Book 2 as we speak! I'm envisioning a 3-book series centering on Nikaia and Klima.


Yay! And you've picked up a southern drawl from Carrie!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

Congrats man. Ah ha ha ha! Welcome to our world.

Yoink!


----------



## Harry Manners

Well done, sir. 

I'll join you as soon as I can. Great to see all your hard work come to fruition.


----------



## Annalog

Now #71,381 Paid in Kindle Store!


----------



## journeymama

Wow! Congrats. Hoping that all the help you've given other authors comes around to help you on your publishing journey.


----------



## Caddy

Congratulations! Isn't it exciting?


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell

Congratulations!


----------



## Nihilist

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Lisa Grace

Congratulations  I just ordered my copy of the ebook. 

I see it's out through Red Adept Publishing, a freqent poster here. I'll send out some tweets today, and post a link on my Facebook page Kindle Deals Daily.

Thanks for all you do running Kboards, and especially the Writer's Cafe. This place has helped me so much.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Annalog said:


> Now #71,381 Paid in Kindle Store!


Wow, that's nice to see!


----------



## MatthewBallard

Congratulations! May you sell a million copies.


----------



## Dan Fiorella

Piling on with the "good lucks."  Break a binding!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you so much!

A few years ago, my sister submitted a manuscript to a publisher, and I remember her telling me two things:
- she was terrified that it would be rejected
- she was terrified that it would be accepted and people would start reading her words

After all these years, I think I get that now!


----------



## melissafmiller

Congratulations!  And your blurb did its job, because I just one-clicked. Sounds like a good read. ;-)


----------



## MGalloway

Congratulations!


----------



## Monique

So excited for you! Got mine.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

WooHoo!!! Harvey!!!

*throws confetti*

*blows tootie horns*

Congratulations and Good luck!!!


----------



## unkownwriter

Welcome to the dark side, Harvey!  There's nothing like the first book upload excitement.

The book looks good, and coming from Red Adept I know you've gotten good advice and guidance. I wish you loads of sales, good reviews, and a quick and easy completion of many more books.


----------



## JimC1946

Congratulations, Harvey!


----------



## AgnesWebb

Congrats! Beautiful cover!


----------



## MichelleR

Harvey,

Working wth you has been one of my best experiences at Red Adept, and your story made me cry more than once. I'm so happy you're dream has come true. Now, write more! (I need to know what happens next.)


----------



## C.F.

Congrats!


----------



## legion

Congrats Harvey, how exciting! 
Went ahead and took a look and...aw, heck, picked up a copy.  
Looks like something I might enjoy.

You have tons of support and the final product looks fantastic--something tells me you'll do well!


----------



## 60169

My intention was to buy a copy to say "thank you for Kboards." 

Then I read the Look Inside, and I would have bought the book regardless. Congrats!


----------



## dalya

Purchased. (Through the .com site.) As a B.C. girl, the setting intrigues me, plus I'm sure it's awesome.

Enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

20,232 ... nice rank for the first day!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Oh, nice! Thanks for spotting that. That certainly exceeds my expectations!


----------



## bhazelgrove

Go Harvey. Congrats. No small thing. First novels are special.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mimi said:


> Purchased. (Through the .com site.) As a B.C. girl, the setting intrigues me, plus I'm sure it's awesome.
> 
> Enjoy the ride!!!


Thanks, Dalya! You might be one of the few who recognizes some of the place names in it. 

I really appreciate the kind comments in this thread. It's a day to remember for me!


----------



## Sapphire

Savor the moment! The journey begins.


----------



## Mandy

Grrr, can't buy it. Amazon is down on my end.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> Oh, nice! Thanks for spotting that. That certainly exceeds my expectations!


Time to start obsessively checking your sales. We have many authors here with a lot of good experience in doing that several times a day ... or maybe an hour ... every minute.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Mandy said:


> Grrr, can't buy it. Amazon is down on my end.


Amazon is down for me, too. 

Harvey, did you break Amazon?


----------



## KBoards Admin

I blame Hugh's Dust for any overloading of Amazon's servers!


----------



## wilsonharp

Way to go!


----------



## MichelleR

T'was all the KBers rushing to buy the hot new releases, I tell ya! We're lucky they didn't break the whole interwebs.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Congratulations, Harvey! It's a wonderful feeling.


----------



## Dee Ernst

How wonderful for you!!  Congrats.  But now - seriously - the lunatics ARE in charge of the nuthouse!


----------



## George Applegate

Congratulations!

(And Amazon is back up.)


----------



## Mandy

Amazon let me buy it after all.  Now you get to enjoy the really nerve-wracking part of waiting for those first reviews to roll in! (I don't envy you...)


----------



## AriadneW

Congratulations Harvey!


----------



## Annalog

I have finished this enjoyable mystery. Glad that I had today off from work. Thanks, Harvey! 
(Now I will return to the book I was reading on my K2.  .)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,022 Paid in Kindle Store
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction

...
95.  Big Nate: Game On! by Lincoln Peirce (79) Kindle Edition $7.49

96.  Stone and Silt by Harvey Chute (1) Kindle Edition $2.99

97.  A Wizard of Earthsea (The Earthsea Cy... by Ursula K. Le Guin (50 Kindle Edition $6.83
...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Time to start obsessively checking your sales. We have many authors here with a lot of good experience in doing that several times a day ... or maybe an hour ... every minute.


Yes, that "Alt-V, R" reflex to refresh my browser is becoming habit-forming.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Annalog said:


> I have finished this enjoyable mystery. Glad that I had today off from work. Thanks, Harvey!
> (Now I will return to the book I was reading on my K2. .)
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,022 Paid in Kindle Store
> #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction
> 
> ...
> 95. Big Nate: Game On! by Lincoln Peirce (79) Kindle Edition $7.49
> 
> 96. Stone and Silt by Harvey Chute (1) Kindle Edition $2.99
> 
> 97. A Wizard of Earthsea (The Earthsea Cy... by Ursula K. Le Guin (50 Kindle Edition $6.83
> ...


Thank you so much, Anna! I'm so pleased that you enjoyed it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mandy said:


> Amazon let me buy it after all.  Now you get to enjoy the really nerve-wracking part of waiting for those first reviews to roll in! (I don't envy you...)


Thank you, Mandy! Ah yes, the next phase: review watch. 

I see it's sitting at #7,022 paid in the Kindle store, which is exciting to see and a nice peak for me.


----------



## A.A

It's a great feeling getting your first book out there - enjoy!
Looking forward to reading it!!


----------



## Lisa Grace

Harvey has some non-fiction out there.


----------



## KBoards Admin

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Harvey has some non-fiction out there.


True! But "first novel"... feels very cool.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Harvey said:


> True! But "first novel"... feels very cool.


Yes, I think fiction something you made up, and created has a special place in an author's heart.


----------



## MichelleR

Harvey said:


> Thank you, Mandy! Ah yes, the next phase: review watch.
> 
> I see it's sitting at #7,022 paid in the Kindle store, which is exciting to see and a nice peak for me.


#4,950, but who's counting?


----------



## D/W

_Stone and Silt_'s current rank:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: *#4,950* Paid in Kindle Store
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction

Congratulations on the very successful book launch, Harvey!!! I'm sure that's brightening your day.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats, Harvey, and may you have many, many sales. Though glancing at the ranking, you don't seem to be doing too badly.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth

Congratulations, I wish you every success, sir.


----------



## @Suzanna

Congratulations, Harvey!


----------



## Cege Smith

Congratulations, Harvey! Wishing you many, many sales.


----------



## KerryT2012

Harvey said:


> This morning, a long-held dream of mine is being fulfilled. My first novel, a historical mystery, just went live on Amazon.
> 
> Whether the book finds a readership or not, I feel blessed by the community here for your encouragement. Thank you for inspiring me to see this labor of love through to completion. KB is a special kind of place, and you all make it so.
> 
> Harvey


Congrats - well done


----------



## Linda Barlow

Huge congrats, Harvey! May you have many happy readers!


----------



## journeymama

Harvey, I didn't realize you were a fellow British Columbian! I'm even more excited to read your book now.


----------



## Anne Frasier

Yay!!


----------



## D/W

Current rank:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: *#3,773* Paid in Kindle Store
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Children's Fiction

Go, Harvey, go!


----------



## KBoards Admin

DreamWeaver said:


> Current rank:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: *#3,773* Paid in Kindle Store
> #55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction
> #72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Children's Fiction
> 
> Go, Harvey, go!


Speechless! You all are kind to take a chance on the book. Thank you so much!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Actually, it's even better:


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,600 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Children's Fiction


----------



## daveconifer

Good job, Harvey!


----------



## 54706

Congrats.  Now you're one of the cool kids.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As if founding KBoards weren't enough?


And besides, all KBoards members are cool....

Betsy


----------



## Kenosha Kid

Beautiful, Harvey -- congrats!!

And thanks for all you continue to do in KB Land.


----------



## O_o

This thread is great  

Congratulations and good luck Harvey!


----------



## Annalog

Stone and Silt's current rank:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,180 Paid in Kindle Store 
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Children's Fiction


----------



## Annalog

Mandy said:


> Amazon let me buy it after all.  Now you get to enjoy the really nerve-wracking part of waiting for those first reviews to roll in! (I don't envy you...)





Harvey said:


> Thank you, Mandy! Ah yes, the next phase: review watch.
> ...


Two reviews so far -- both 5 star.


----------



## 13893

This is wonderful! Welcome to the madhouse - and much success!


----------



## EC Sheedy

Mimi said:


> Purchased. (Through the .com site.) As a B.C. girl, the setting intrigues me, plus I'm sure it's awesome.
> 
> Enjoy the ride!!!


Congrats, Harvey. So excited for you and so looking forward to reading this book! But unlike CDN Dalya Amazon pushed this Canuck over to .ca to buy. First time that's happened....

Tons of luck with the book!!


----------



## CJArcher

Congrats, Harvey! All the best with sales.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

Congrats that is awesome.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Annalog said:


> Stone and Silt's current rank:
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,180 Paid in Kindle Store
> #43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction
> #66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Children's Fiction


Looks like that's about where it peaked yesterday. I'm very happy about that. Thanks for catching that, Anna!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you all so much! Yesterday was quite a day in my household. 

I'm really grateful for the reception you've given the book, and appreciate the kind reviews.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres

Heh heh heh.... we got one of 'em! 
(rubs hands together....) and Nowww.... he shall click on sales numbers EVERY HOUR! 
And he shall await reviews!!! 
And he shall drink copious beverages!!!

Now we just gotta suck in Betsy and Ann to publish... and we shall achieve _*TOTAL WORLD DOMINATION!*_
Bwhahahaha! 









Congratulations Harvey- great job.


----------



## telracs

nice banner ad....


----------



## Rich Walls

Congrats!


----------



## bellaandre

HUGE Congrats, Harvey!
 Bella


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you all. It's been a very satisfying launch! I wasn't sure how a YA historical fiction would fare, and it has certainly exceeded my expectations.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks! Been playing with a few different versions of it.


----------



## sarracannon

HUGE CONGRATS!! Love the cover, btw. The book sounds great!


----------



## ToniD

Honored to call you a fellow author!  Congrats Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you all!

The book's BLOG TOUR is underway! Here's a summary of yesterday's tour stops (six of them)!

I was interviewed by popular YA novelist Imogen Rose!
http://www.awesometrilogies.com/1/post/2013/08/imogens-interview-harvey-chute.html

The mystery book review site "A Knife and a Quill" asked me to post about creating a fan base. Who, me? I tried!
http://aknifeandaquill.com/8-tips-on-creating-a-fan-base-a-guest-post-by-harvey-chute/

YA author Bryan Alaspa asked me to post about the surprising challenges in going from a reader to a writer. Hmm...
http://bryanwalaspa.com/2013/08/21/guest-post-from-reader-to-writer-by-harvey-chute/

KBoards (my own site) posted one of the first reviews for the book. "Nancy Drew" plus "Little House"? I'll take it!
http://kboards.blogspot.com/2013/08/stone-and-silt-first-reviews-and-blog.html

Longtime Texas book blogger Laurie did a "character interview" with Nikaia herself. See what Nikaia had to say:
http://lauries-interviews.blogspot.com/2013/08/stone-and-silt-by-harvey-chute.html

And Imogen put her own spin on the Awesome Trilogies interview, with a different selection of candid pix:
http://imogenroseblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/interview-harvey-chute.html

Whew!


----------



## MichelleR

Had fun checking those out. I said "Little House" long before anyone else. Well, okay, maybe your family pointed it out first. The character study was great, and I liked that one blogger asked if you think anti-bullying measures in schools today are having an effect. Smart question. Okay answer.


----------



## KBoards Admin

MichelleR said:


> Had fun checking those out. I said "Little House" long before anyone else. Well, okay, maybe your family pointed it out first. The character study was great, and I liked that one blogger asked if you think anti-bullying measures in schools today are having an effect. Smart question. Okay answer.


Yep, you did! Thanks, the character interview was a first for me. And the bullying... well, it's definitely not a resolved issue, and might be worse today that it was a generation ago. But at least it has a name and is being discussed... it's a start.


----------



## MichelleR

Harvey said:


> Yep, you did! Thanks, the character interview was a first for me. And the bullying... well, it's definitely not a resolved issue, and might be worse today that it was a generation ago. But at least it has a name and is being discussed... it's a start.


What wipes me out is the thought that kids today have no reprieve, not with social media. Life is so busy that sometimes kids and their parents pass each other instead of spending time together.

So much of Nikaia's strength comes from her parents, and even her sister. She knows there are safe places, safe people, and it would be nice to channel some of that for today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Two reviews so far -- both 5 star.


Popped over to read the reviews and then read your bio.

"... where Harvey grew up and spent his teenage summers guiding whitewater raft trips on the Thompson and Fraser rivers."

Hey, I remember that photo! Betsy? Leslie? What thread was that in?


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hey, I remember that photo! Betsy? Leslie? What thread was that in?


You should have asked me. 

Okay, I forgot what I was doing and Betsy beat me to it. Here's a family friendly Harvey picture in Leslie's old thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,258.msg3691.html#msg3691


----------



## KBoards Admin

Oh no! That was back in the days when inappropriate shorts were appropriate.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Popped over to read the reviews and then read your bio.
> 
> "... where Harvey grew up and spent his teenage summers guiding whitewater raft trips on the Thompson and Fraser rivers."
> 
> Hey, I remember that photo! Betsy? Leslie? What thread was that in?


Ask and ye shall receive...










(Harvey, feel free to delete if you don't want it in your book thread. )


----------



## MichelleR

Very early Bruce Jenner.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> Oh no! That was back in the days when inappropriate shorts were appropriate.


Don't knock it. Those shorts just might sell a few books (keeping the thread on topic).


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's not a look I could pull off today. It was a great summer job, though.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I must say I'm enjoying these opening days of the blog tour!

This week the review site "My Book and My Coffee" was gracious enough to ask me for a guest post on creating true-to-life historical characters:
"6 Ways to Breathe Life into Historical Characters"
http://www.mybookandmycoffee.com/2013/08/guest-post-6-ways-to-breathe-life-historical-characters.html

Cresta McGowan posted a review of the book on her book review site. Thank you, Cresta!
http://www.crestamcgowan.blogspot.com/2013/08/stone-and-silt.html

The book also picked up some additional reviews on Amazon, and has an overall rating of 4.8 out of 5 stars. Thank you, readers!  See the reviews here:
http://amazon.com/dp/B00EKNTGSA/?tag=kbpst-20

...and finally, not related to the book, I posted in my author blog about a very special southern gal, who was just crazy enough to marry me:
"I hear southern."
http://harveychute.blogspot.com/2013/08/i-hear-southern.html

Have a good week!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I found out today that Stone and Silt has been nominated for a Reader's Choice award, in the YA category, by Big Al's Books and Pals.










I am honored to be included! Voting for the winning books will begin in about a week; I'll post here with a link at that time.


----------



## Jeff

Congratulations, Harvey. Good luck.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you!

Voting is now open, for the 2014 Reader's Choice awards from Big Al's Books and Pals. Here's the link -- I recognize many of the titles, and have read several of them. It's a good selection of books from the past year. (And I have my work cut out for me to hold my own against the other books in the YA category!)

http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2014/02/readers-choice.html


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The best of luck, Harvey.


----------



## Caddy

Congrats! Go Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

For the first time since its release, my B.C. historical mystery "Stone and Silt" is going on sale! For one day only, the ebook is available for 99 cents.

After today, the price will go up by a dollar a day, until the book is back at its regular price of $4.99.

So... if you like mysteries...

or historical fiction...

or have a connection to British Columbia...

don't miss this chance to save a few dollars and get your copy for $0.99.

Amazon.com link: http://amazon.com/dp/B00EKNTGSA


----------



## KBoards Admin

"Stone and Silt" now has an audiobook edition! Narrated by the talented Kathryn Merry.

http://www.audible.com/pd/Teens/Stone-and-Silt-Audiobook/B00JRA4L68/ref=a_search_c4_1_1_srTtl?qid=1397925381&sr=1-1


----------



## KBoards Admin

"On top of that, she has a major crush on Yee Sim, the nice Chinese boy next door, who has his own worries, being of a much discriminated-against immigrant culture. As a person of Chinese descent myself, I find it wonderfully refreshing to see the Chinese immigration in the 1800s ACTUALLY ADDRESSED. With a REAL LIVE CHARACTER. Because as much as I loved frontier stories, it always bugged me that "Chinamen" were relegated to background roles. And WHAT! A Chinese boy actually gets to be the ROMANTIC LEAD?!?!?! I was totally grinning ear to ear. For real."

"I would heartily recommend this book to fans of the Laura Ingalls Wilder books (Little House on the Prairie and its sequels), as well as fans of Mark Twain's Tom Sawyer. And anyone interested in American history. Especially if they have kids, but even if they don't. Because I don't, and this book made me feel like a delighted little girl again, reading about the curious lives of the people who were here all those years and years before me."

Those are two excerpts from a recent review on Stone and Silt. The whole review is on GoodReads at the link below. Mary is an online friend; we haven't met but she has had books published by Red Adept Publishing, the same pub house that released Stone and Silt. Her thoughtful and very personal review is going to make me feel good all week long. Thanks, Mary!

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/920970254?book_show_action=false&page=1


----------



## KBoards Admin

I'll be returning to my home town in British Columbia at the end of the summer, and will be talking about my book at the local museum. It's part of the town's annual River Festival. Very happy and honoured to be given this chance to talk about the book... with the people who know the setting better than anyone!

http://riverfestival.ca/events/


----------



## KBoards Admin

Today I was delighted to find an article about Stone and Silt in the Lillooet News:

http://www.lillooetnews.net/lytton-novelist-harvey-chute-returns-home-for-riverfest-1.1310913

_It started with a scene of a mother teaching her daughter a lesson in persistence.

Thirty years later, that scene is part of Harvey Chute's first novel, "Stone and Silt."_

The paper's editor interviewed me earlier last week. She had done her homework well -- had researched the book and had read many entries in my writer's blog. Much appreciated!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thought y'all might be interested in this article about Harvey, his book, and his scheduled appearance at the Lytton Riverfest (Lytton, BC).

http://www.lillooetnews.net/lytton-novelist-harvey-chute-returns-home-for-riverfest-1.1310913

Betsy

_Harvey is the site owner of KBoards, for our new members who aren't aware._

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monique

Very cool. Saw it on Facebook!


----------



## Silly Writer

Go, Harvey!

Wait...what? Harvey has a real job?

Quote: "Chute, whose "real job" is working as a project manager for an IT company, envisions "Stone and Silt" as the first book in a three-book set. - See more at: http://www.lillooetnews.net/lytton-novelist-harvey-chute-returns-home-for-riverfest-1.1310913#sthash.oNjKCjNE.dpuf"


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

He looks far too serious.


----------



## JeanneM

Yay, Harvey!


----------



## A.A

Nice witerly photo happening there!
And I love that there's a place called Lillooet


----------



## Joe_Nobody

At least he wasn't wearing a scarf. (Sorry Mr. Howey  )


----------



## Becca Mills

Way to go, Harvey.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Is that paper on his lap? How... quaint   Harvey is old school!


----------



## Scottish Lass

I didn't know Harvey was a writer!  

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Colin

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Is that paper on his lap? How... quaint  Harvey is old school!


That's his shopping list. 

Congrats, Harvey.


----------



## Caddy

Cool! Congratulations, Harvey.


----------



## 25803

What a fantastic article. Loved the very authorial photo, too!


----------



## John Twipnook

Cool.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Congratulations, Harvey  Great article and book. That's the thing I enjoy about writing historicals too, is finding out about all the little details forgotten in time.


----------



## C. Gockel

Congratulations Harvey!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Woot! Just got my promo date. Sept 3rd is marked in my promotions calendar spreadsheet. This is the first proper audio promo I have ever had, because well... who else does them? No one, that's who. It's exciting blazing new ground.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks all! Yes, I do look a bit too serious -- perhaps even grumpy -- in that photo. And yes, Mark, I do most of my writing longhand... for some reason I find it more enjoyable that way. (The "no blinking cursor" syndrome...)

This will be my first reading, and it's in my home town, so I've probably been over-thinking and over-fretting about it! I want it to be mostly conversational, and only spend a few minutes of it "doing a reading."


----------



## heidi_g

Great article, congratulations!!!



Harvey said:


> This will be my first reading, and it's in my home town, so I've probably been over-thinking and over-fretting about it! I want it to be mostly conversational, and only spend a few minutes of it "doing a reading."


You'll be awesome. Just remember to enjoy it


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hey all, my YA title "Stone and Silt" will be part of an upcoming "YOUNG AT HEART" blog tour. The tour will feature "Stone and Silt" as well as Canvas Bound, Upload, Correlation, and First.

Book bloggers: you can sign up at this link: 
http://redadeptpublishing.com/young-at-heart-tour-sign-up/

My publisher, RAP, has a special Blogger Appreciation Contest with a $50 Amazon Gift Certificate as the top prize.

There are cool prizes for readers, as well. More info here: 
http://redadeptpublishing.com/young-at-heart-tour/

Thanks for considering signing up for this blog tour!


----------



## KBoards Admin

"Stone and Silt" is picking up some nice reviews, thanks to the "Young at Heart" tour underway now. Thank you, book bloggers!

Here's one from Mallory Heart Reviews, which describes the book as "Impeccable Historical Canadian YA"...

http://archiestandwoodsreviewsandwritings.blogspot.com/2014/10/young-at-heart-tour-stone-and-silt-by.html

See that review and more reviews for Stone and Silt on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EKNTGSA/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks to book blogger MegHan for her kind 4-star review of "Stone and Silt" on Amazon. Excerpt:

_Nikaia is a great character - she's protective of her sister and stands up for things she thinks are wrong, even if it means putting herself in danger. She is very caring and understanding - especially when it comes to helping someone that is close to her. The friendship between her and Yee Sim and the relationship she has with her sister, Klima, were especially beautiful to read about.

Harvey did a great job writing his characters - even the ones that I didn't care for, I wanted to know more about. I enjoyed the mystery of the story quite a bit and you could tell that he really did his research.

Favorite quote: "Half plus half makes neither!" (You really feel her emotions on this when she's talking about it, even want to cry with her.)_

See more reviews on Stone and Silt Amazon page.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Readers and book reviewers: If you would like a copy of "Stone and Silt" to review, the Choosy Bookworm site is offering a free copy of the ebook to the first 25 people to respond. Here's the link!

http://choosybookworm.com/product/stone-and-silt/


----------



## KBoards Admin

Another very kind review this week: a 5-star from a new reader, who says in part:



> "This is a wonderful book in my favorite genre, historical fiction. Although I thought it got off to a slow start, I soon found I couldn't wait to get back to my book and keep reading. It's a quick read and is geared more toward a young adult audience. Most characters were fairly well developed and engaging. I would have liked to see Yee Sim's character given more history. As the lone Chinese family featured in the novel I think more about his parents and their struggles would have been appropriate. I also would have loved more about Kate and John's socially controversial courtship. At certain times I felt totally sucked in to the story and found my heart racing, reading quickly to see what was going to happen."


Thank you for the thoughtful review! "Stone and Silt" now has 19 reviews and an average 4.9-star rating.

http://amazon.com/dp/B00EKNTGSA

In other news: Next week, I have the privilege of speaking in Yale, B.C. -- where most of "Stone and Silt" is based. It's a tiny town in the Fraser Canyon, with an excellent historical site.

Yale has gold rush-era buildings, an old cemetery, and a Fraser River waterfront that echos with memories of raucous days past.

When you head to Yale from the north on the Trans-Canada Highway, you pass through seven tunnels and some beautiful bridges, many of which trace the path of the earliest stagecoaches on the Cariboo Wagon Road.

The reading and discussion will be at St. John's the Divine Historic Church, an old Anglican church built in the 1860s -- and one that coincidentally plays a part in the mystery of Stone and Silt.

Then there'll be a book-signing at the nearby historic Creighton House Museum. All proceeds from the books will go to the Yale and District Historical Society.

It all happens at 2pm on Saturday, November 15th. Thank you, Yale!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I had a book reading on Saturday in the very small British Columbia town where my historical mystery is set. Thought I'd share a couple of things that worked well:

- Knowing many of them would be locals, I played a little "Fraser Canyon Trivia" Q&A at the beginning, and that got good participation and made things interactive from the start -- which certainly helped relax me and loosened up the attendees a bit.

- At the end, I let them know I had secretly taped a bookmark under one of the seats (or pews in this case). The person who was sitting in that spot got a free book... and she gave a great reaction that had everybody laughing.

It was held at an old (1860s) Anglican church which happens to be where part of the story is based. Had about 20 people show up, and many shared their interest and stories in local history during the 1860s setting of my story. A few had read the book already. Sold 26 copies, which for me is a good day.

Several people expressed appreciation for somebody writing a story about their little town.

Got to eat some carrot cake and Nanaimo bars afterwards, too -- so you can't beat that.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Sounds like a fun experience. And 26 books  is a good day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Harvey--that sounds like so much fun!  Glad it was a great experience.

Betsy


----------



## K. D.

Sounds like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you. It was fun, and there were a few questions that really made me think. 

And it's about the most usefulness I've ever gotten out of a bookmark.


----------



## deanna c

Looks like a really nice turnout, and lots of fun. Congrats! (Brilliant use of a bookmark, too)


----------



## Evan of the R.

That sounds fun, Harvey. Congratulations. And thanks for the tips.


----------



## John Twipnook

Sounds like it was fun. Great tips, thanks!


----------



## cinisajoy

Way to go Harvey.


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln

I LOVE the idea of the bookmark and giving a book away!  Brilliant!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Stone and Silt just picked up its 25th reader review... and 20th five-star review.

Excerpt from the latest review: _"This book turned out to be a diamond in the rough. The story is very plausible and it plays like a movie; it brings the reader into the pages and transports them into the times of the gold rush. It is definitely a page turner and you will not want to put it down. I have a Kindle and it has five hundred titles and I would put this book in the top twenty five."_

Thank you so much to all of the book's readers, and reviewers!

All reviews, newest first:
http://www.amazon.com/Stone-Silt-Harvey-Chute-ebook/product-reviews/B00EKNTGSA/ref=cm_cr_pr_top_recent?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## KBoards Admin

"Stone and Silt" is on a 99-cent Kindle Countdown Deal, and to celebrate it will be appearing in various ebook promotional sites. Yesterday's BookBub promo in Middle Grade fiction gave it a nice boost in Amazon sales ranking:










That's the highest ranking it has had, since it hit about #8,000 in its debut week. Welcome to the new readers of this cozy historical mystery!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I'm pleased to see Stone and Silt mentioned as a book of interest in today's edition of my local newspaper. Thank you, Bellingham Herald!

_"The Bellingham author of technical guides writes his first novel, about a 16-year-old girl who finds..."_

http://www.bellinghamherald.com/2015/05/26/4314496_check-out-these-new-books-of-interest.html?rh=1


----------

